# Land access



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

I wanna start doing a little bowhunting in your great state next year . My question is how hard is it to find a place to hunt in 2K2 with a good ole handshake, some bull****ten and a beer??? I work construction running heavy equipment so I dont have a pile of money to pay to hunt. Is it possible to get some decent land to hunt on?? Thanks for any input.


----------



## the_hunter (Nov 20, 2007)

Start by scopin out what you think would be good spots....then go to a near by resident and ask them who owns it...once you find out or if its their property just ask them if they would mind if you hunted it...plus your bow hunting which in my experiences is more likely to get a yes response then if your using a firearm...the worst that could happen is a simple no..but more times than none youll be able to if you seem like a frieldly guy...

Good luck and i hope you find somewhere to go!


----------

